# Model Railroad Terminology



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

There have been requests from newbies in the past for a list of terms used in model railroading. I compiled this one. I posted it in the beginners section and I'm posting a copy here since this section gets the most views.

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:

View attachment Model Railroad Terminology.pdf


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks for putting in so much effort to create this list. Very well done.

Mark


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Add to Articulated: Railroad cars that share a common truck between 2 cars, commonly seen in well cars (intermodal container cars) and passenger trainsets.


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

Mark VerMurlen said:


> Thanks for putting in so much effort to create this list. Very well done.
> 
> Mark


Ditto, Traction Fan :appl:


----------



## ninjarobert (Dec 19, 2017)

Wow, this is an amazing resource for noobs like me. Thanks!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

TF

A monumental achievement. Thank you for the
time it takes to research and write a work such
as this. It definitely should be considered for a
'Stickey' so it doesn't get buried in other threads
over time.

There is only one area that you might want to
expand, the discussion of FLEX TRACK. This
type of track is so important to serious modellers
that it deserves major attention.

Don


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

tf; very well thought out. :appl:


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

DonR said:


> TF
> 
> A monumental achievement. Thank you for the
> time it takes to research and write a work such
> ...


It's already a sticky in the Beginners Q&A Section.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

This is a worthy endeavor. I see some edits that need doing:

a. spelling of 'commutator';

b. "cookie cutter" is strips of plywood cut out of larger sheets so that they can be arranged end-to-end in order to support track elements. They can be straight or curved, and being plywood, they can be bent vertically so ease into climbing and descending track grades. They are normally supported on risers screwed vertically to frame timbers;

c. 'distributed power'...should be included;

d. 'Drivers' mean the wheels that provide tractive effort under a locomotive. Those that merely support weight and guide the locomotive, such as the engine and trailing trucks on steamers, are just idler wheels;

e. Points - one doesn't 'throw a turnout'. One throws the switch or its throwbar. The turnout is the entire appliance, both for real engineering purposes on the prototype and on our models. A turnout properly comprises headblocks, throwbar, points, closure rails, guards, frog point, and frog rails. The switch comprises only the throwbar and the points rails, meaning only those can be moved... or thrown;

f. Slip switch - your comment at the end personalizes this reference too much in my opinion, making it subject to dating and relevance problems over time. I use slip switches, both commercial and hand-laid. They can be as reliable as any other type of turnout with some attention, some modification where needed, and maintenance;

g. You might consider inserting 'reacher car' into your list and explaining what the term means, why they are used;

h. 'ruling grade' in early railroading, the timetable called for a single locomotive of a given type to take a certain tonnage over a division by itself. The ruling grade was the steepest in that division or district that a lone locomotive could manage with a timetabled consist. Where there were steeper grades, it became a 'helper' district where a number of locomotives waited on sidings, ready to couple onto the backs of passing trains to shove them up the hill. Later, with modern diesels often running distributed power in a single consist of many thousands of tons, the ruling grade's meaning has shifted to simply the steepest grade in any one district;

j. 'turnout' is the correct term for what we modelers often call a switch. It's a formal engineering term used by the road foreman's engineering teams. Modelers have indeed adopted it, but it doesn't seem to get much common use from those newer to the hobby as they hear 'switch' used, but that term was introduced and described accurately earlier;

I don't mean to criticize, certainly not to step on anyone's toes here...just offering some feedback about what I would expect to see in a comprehensive glossary that was universally sanctioned in our hobby.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

So, maybe not so well thought out after all then.....

Just Kidding! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

mesenteria said:


> This is a worthy endeavor. I see some edits that need doing:
> 
> a. spelling of 'commutator'; is communtator
> 
> ...


 :laugh: If I ever see ANYTHING that was/is ever, "universally sanctioned by our hobby," I'll be utterly flabbergasted!  

Oh well, can't please everybody.

Traction Fan :dunno:


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Flex track*



DonR said:


> TF
> 
> A monumental achievement. Thank you for the
> time it takes to research and write a work such
> ...


 Don; thanks for the compliment. I'm not sure what more would be necessary in a simple definition of what flex track is, but I'm open to any suggestions from you. I gave more information on flex track in two of my other write ups. "Where do I start," and "Model railroading on a budget." Both of those, and this new "Model railroad Terminology" one are in a sticky post called, "Help a new modeler get started" in the "Beginner's Q&A" section.

thanks again;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Two articulateds*



Massey said:


> Add to Articulated: Railroad card that share a common truck between 2 cars, commonly seen in well cars (intermodal container cars) and passenger trainsets.


Massey;

OK, I will add that, thanks.

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## 1905dave (Sep 18, 2016)

mesenteria said:


> b. "cookie cutter" is strips of plywood cut out of larger sheets so that they can be arranged end-to-end in order to support track elements.


Actually cookie cutter is cutting a larger piece of plywood so the various areas can be raised with risers to make smooth grades. Its not necessarily strips. It can be large areas and curved pieces.



> e. Points - one doesn't 'throw a turnout'. One throws the switch or its throwbar. The turnout is the entire appliance, both for real engineering purposes on the prototype and on our models. A turnout properly comprises headblocks, throwbar, points, closure rails, guards, frog point, and frog rails. The switch comprises only the throwbar and the points rails, meaning only those can be moved... or thrown;


You don't "throw" anything around a switch (unless you are unloading a truck). You LINE a switch.

Turnout and switch are kind of jumbled, both are used by the prototype. Generally the turnout is the curved route of the switch (where the track turns out). Its the alignment. That's why in the rules it will refer to speed restrictions on the "turnout", the curves.
Technically the "switch" is just the points, the moving part, but the whole assembly can be referred to as a "switch" (points, frog, etc.). That's why the rules regarding switches are all about when to line it, how to line it, and checking to make sure its lined.



> h. 'ruling grade' in early railroading, the timetable called for a single locomotive of a given type to take a certain tonnage over a division by itself.


Whether or not it is a "single engine" has nothing to do with it. The ruling grade is the grade that has the greatest tonnage restriction on it. It can be the longest or the steepest or a combination of the two. A 1/4 mile 2% grade may not be the ruling grade but a 15 mile 1% might be.



> j. 'turnout' is the correct term for what we modelers often call a switch. It's a formal engineering term used by the road foreman's engineering teams.


See above, the turnout is the curved parts of the switch, not only between the frog and the points but beyond the frog. Its not just and engineering term, its used in the operating rules in reference to speed restrictions going through those curves, particularly the reverse curve of a crossover or from the main to the siding.


----------



## 1905dave (Sep 18, 2016)

Massey said:


> Add to Articulated: Railroad cars that share a common truck between 2 cars, commonly seen in well cars (intermodal container cars) and passenger trainsets.


Articulated can also refer to the frames being hinged. A well car is articulated not because they share a common truck, but because the frames are hinged. A PRR T1 4-4-4-4 is NOT an articulated because it has a rigid frame. A 2-8-8-2 is articulated because the frame is hinged between the first and second driver set. One could say that a well car does not share a common truck between two cars because in reality, all the platforms or sections are ONE car. Its not two cars. There have been cars with an intermediate trucks but they were not articulated because the frame was not hinged.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

1905dave said:


> Actually cookie cutter is cutting a larger piece of plywood so the various areas can be raised with risers to make smooth grades. Its not necessarily strips. It can be large areas and curved pieces.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Great work TF. Can I second the suggestion by DonR that it be made a sticky.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

1905dave said:


> Articulated can also refer to the frames being hinged. A well car is articulated not because they share a common truck, but because the frames are hinged. A PRR T1 4-4-4-4 is NOT an articulated because it has a rigid frame. A 2-8-8-2 is articulated because the frame is hinged between the first and second driver set. One could say that a well car does not share a common truck between two cars because in reality, all the platforms or sections are ONE car. Its not two cars. There have been cars with an intermediate trucks but they were not articulated because the frame was not hinged.


Yes this is true but in the case of the well cars and the passenger cars they do not have a rigid structure with a intermediate truck, they are hinged over the truck, and do not separate easily like with a coupler. Trainsets like the Acela and Europe’s TGV trains have multiple articulations, they are not individual cars but one permanently connected unit just like the 2-8-8-2. These are all forms of articulation.


----------



## 1905dave (Sep 18, 2016)

> True, but the intent is to create roadbed. One doesn't create roadbed out of large pieces, curved or otherwise.


Maybe you can't, but hobby magazines and modelers have found a way for decades.



> This seems to be a topic for endless debate. This is a handy reference...regardless of what the prototype fellas might call it, it's what the authorities call it, and why we use the same nomenclature...to spare ourselves confusion.


That's just a general text. If you want what the "authorities" say, go to 49.CFR.213, that not just a good idea, its the law.

https://www.gpo.gov/fdsys/pkg/CFR-2011-title49-vol4/pdf/CFR-2011-title49-vol4-part213.pdf


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

mesenteria said:


> This is a worthy endeavor. I see some edits that need doing:
> 
> a. spelling of 'commutator'; is communtator


Well, this is wrong. The correct spelling is indeed commutator.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Gunner, I spelled it correctly. The second example in my post (communtator) was what appeared in the gentleman's glossary. Communtator should have been commutator.

Perhaps my 'delivery' was a bit awkward. I could have done better.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

*Maybe you can't*, but hobby magazines and modelers have found a way for decades.

[/QUOTE]

You've seen a need to get personal? Pity; it is not conducive to dialogue. 



1905dave said:


> *
> 
> 
> That's just a general text. If you want what the "authorities" say, go to 49.CFR.213, that not just a good idea, its the law.
> ...


*

I read it. I don't see the problem as that authority uses the two terms, and not apparently interchangeably. 

If we need yet another citation, here is one (at the risk of succumbing to confirmation bias in web searches):

http://www.railsystem.net/turnouts/

Look, I understand that, and why, modelers often refer to turnouts as switches because the rails use the term switches. However the rails are referring to the points when they discuss lining a switch. Those who offer authoritative opinions on the use of terminology in our hobby have generally agreed that the term turnout reduces confusion and they urge modelers to adopt that usage.

And with that, I will move on.

Cheers.*


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

It is a shame that a thread intended to help beginners has to degenerate into finger pointing and backbiting.

We all (should) recognize that certain terms are used colloquially, and often not in strict accordance with their technical definitions. As I often tell both my kids and my employees, strict technical accuracy is only good or necessary if it improves communication. An engineer needs to know that a circuit board draws 5.06723 amps; "about $20" for cost is close enough for estimating purposes.

Perhaps we should identify those terms for which the definition / usage is less than universal, but let us not forget that the underlying purpose is to help newcomers understand this gibberish that the rest of us are spewing.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Sticky*



Cycleops said:


> Great work TF. Can I second the suggestion by DonR that it be made a sticky.


Thanks cycleops. Actually it already is a sticky, or part of a sticky post called "Help a new modeler get started," in the "Beginner's Q&A" section.

regards;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*AMEN Brother!*

quote=CTValleyRR;2088474]It is a shame that a thread intended to help beginners has to degenerate into finger pointing and backbiting.

We all (should) recognize that certain terms are used colloquially, and often not in strict accordance with their technical definitions. As I often tell both my kids and my employees, strict technical accuracy is only good or necessary if it improves communication. An engineer needs to know that a circuit board draws 5.06723 amps; "about $20" for cost is close enough for estimating purposes.

Perhaps we should identify those terms for which the definition / usage is less than universal, but let us not forget that the underlying purpose is to help newcomers understand this gibberish that the rest of us are spewing.[/quote]

CTV; 

I heartily agree! 
I wrote my terminology post to help people, particularly new people: not to start an argument, and good grief,! can we all try to get over this ridiculous "Turnout/ Switch nonsense! Here's a radical thought, why don't we just let each person use the term he/she wants?
Once the responses started getting into semi-cat fight mode:smilie_auslachen:; I decided not to reply for fear of making things worse. I did decide to reply to CTValley because I hope this response will help us all cool down, and get on with our lives.
I am not upset, with Mesentria, or his response. He has the same right to state his opinions as anybody else. We don't happen to agree on some things, but so what. If everybody agreed, with everyone else, about everything, it would be an awfully dull world and we wouldn't need a forum with multiple human members thinking for themselves. Some central authority could just program a computer with all the "right" answers; which it could spew out on demand. 

Traction Fan


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*commutator spelling*



mesenteria said:


> Gunner, I spelled it correctly. The second example in my post (communtator) was what appeared in the gentleman's glossary. Communtator should have been commutator.
> 
> Perhaps my 'delivery' was a bit awkward. I could have done better.


Mesenteria, and Gunrunner John;

MY bad. I had Mesenteria's correction backwards. I thought he was saying that to correct the spelling, I needed to ADD the 'n' in the middle of the word. Oddly enough spell check, at least on my computer, seems to think it is spelled with the 'n'. However "Alexa" of Amazon Echo fame, and online dictionaries say no 'n'. I have just posted the expanded version of "Model Railroad Terminology." In this one, despite persistent argument from my computer's spellcheck, I have removed the 'n'.
Perhaps more importantly, I've added a few dozen more terms and their definitions.

regards;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Rook (Nov 5, 2017)

traction fan said:


> I wrote my terminology post to help people, particularly new people: not to start an argument, and good grief,! can we all try to get over this ridiculous "Turnout/ Switch nonsense! Here's a radical thought, why don't we just let each person use the term he/she wants?
> Once the responses started getting into semi-cat fight mode:smilie_auslachen:; I decided not to reply for fear of making things worse. I did decide to reply to CTValley because I hope this response will help us all cool down, and get on with our lives.
> 
> 
> Traction Fan


The list is outstanding! This is a very mellow forum IMO. Not sure I have seen anyone here swear yet. Edit...it could use a few less ads.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Rook said:


> Edit...it could use a few less ads.


Only if you want to pay a subscription fee....


----------



## Rook (Nov 5, 2017)

I would gladly pay $5 or $10 a year considering the amount of money saved by reading this forum. What does it cost for ad free hosting..couple hundred a year? The Arima boating forum I was on before the wheelchair sold stickers that more than covered the cost. Extra work for the admin however.

BTW big thanks to the admins for all the work it takes to keep this forum up and running!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I dunno. It's pretty easy for me to ignore the ads. I'd rather keep it free.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Thanks Rook*



Rook said:


> The list is outstanding! This is a very mellow forum IMO. Not sure I have seen anyone here swear yet. Edit...it could use a few less ads.


 Rook;

Thanks for the compliment. Yes this is a very good forum. It's made up of hundreds of modelers of all different experience levels from all over this country, as well as several other nations. It's also a family-oriented forum, so you shouldn't ever see any swearwords. We are mellow and tolerant enough that you're not likely to be nit picked for using non technically correct words in a question either.

have fun;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Rook said:


> ...Edit, it could use a few less ads.


Use an adblocker. Adblock is one, uBlock Origin is another.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Model Railroad Terminology 2.1*

I fond some typos in version 2, corrected them, and added one more definition, "Sub-Roadbed." otherwise this 2.1 version is identical to version 2.

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:

View attachment Model Railroad Terminology 2.1.pdf


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

It's a labour of love, isn't it.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Yes in a way*



mesenteria said:


> It's a labour of love, isn't it.


mesenteria;

Yes it is, but it might be love of writing on my part. Some newbies have replied that they found it helpful, and that was the main purpose.

regards;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

